
The most sensational news ever - jsgrokker
https://artistdetective.wordpress.com/2017/11/17/the-most-sensational-news-ever/
======
Don_Patrick
Thanks for posting (author here). In retrospect I should have written "A.I.
news" in the title, I hadn't expected to see it posted on boards with more
general topics.

